# [H]: Marine PC/LC [W]: Marine ML/MM/bits



## ohiocat110 (Sep 15, 2010)

Looking for a little swap with anyone that needs to optimize their Devastators/Long Fangs.

I have four Plasma Cannon marines and one Lascannon. Metal weapons, packs, and arms, with plastic bodies (based).

Looking for Missile Launchers or Multi-Meltas, metal or plastic. 

Will swap one for one. To get ultra-specific, I'll also trade for a Scout with a meltagun, meltagun or combi-melta bits, or a Rune Priest. 

I'm in the good trader thread.


----------

